# Tracker tadpole ????



## Fatdad5 (Jul 11, 2011)

I am new here and my first boat I bought
Was eat up with corrosion and could not
Get a title. But I did rebuild the trailer before I figured that out..
So I have a good trailer to start with lol..
My question is would it be possible to build
A flat bottom or semi v set up like a tracker tadpole ??
All open with just two seats no decks.
I think the tadpole is set up that way .. 
But u get the ideal.. It would be electric motor only. Any pics or comments
Would be great . Thanks


----------



## skimsucka (Jul 11, 2011)

it is I love my boat haven't seen any else like it , i have a lil casting deck up front now to i built 

this is what you meant right?


----------



## Fatdad5 (Jul 11, 2011)

Yea, that's it . I just love that layout. Thanks
For the pics to cool!!!


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey, I'd just cruise Craigslist for a day or 2. You're bound to find someone selling a 12ft jon for a couple hundred bucks. It would be much easier to do that, and by the time you have bought all of your materials and the time you spend assembling your boat, it would be WAY cheaper as well.


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2011)

I Agree, a simple floor and 2 pedestal seats and you will be good to go.


----------



## spotco2 (Jul 11, 2011)

I've got a 12' Tadpole that dad and I fish out of all of the time. We absolutely love the layout and design of the boat. It's very deep and stable to be such a small boat.

The problems we found with it was the plastic stands that hold the seats were flimsy and flexed around when you lounge back and kick your feet up on the side of the boat. I mounted a piece of 19/32" with a couple of pieces of pink foam board under it over the last 2 ribs in the back and mounted a regular pedistal mount with a Cabella's comfy seat back there for me. I plan on doing the same for the center seat when I have time.

I had considered decking the entire bottom but decided against it for a couple of reasons. The main two were additional weight and if you drop something and it rolls into a rib under the decking you would never get it out. With the wood just covering 2 braces anything that falls in the ribs can easily be fished out from under the seats.

Tadpoles are hard to find in this area and bring a very high premium.


----------



## skimsucka (Jul 11, 2011)

spotco2 said:


> I've got a 12' Tadpole that dad and I fish out of all of the time. We absolutely love the layout and design of the boat. It's very deep and stable to be such a small boat.
> 
> The problems we found with it was the plastic stands that hold the seats were flimsy and flexed around when you lounge back and kick your feet up on the side of the boat. I mounted a piece of 19/32" with a couple of pieces of pink foam board under it over the last 2 ribs in the back and mounted a regular pedistal mount with a Cabella's comfy seat back there for me. I plan on doing the same for the center seat when I have time.
> 
> ...




Pics PLease!!! and yes the deeper design and width of the boat makes it much more stable then the many shallow and thin newer 12ft jons. A 14ft tadpole would be amazing ive seen a couple


----------



## spotco2 (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's the back seat. I have not had a chance to do the front seat yet.


----------



## skimsucka (Jul 13, 2011)

very nice looks like it frees up some foot room


----------



## spotco2 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks!

It's comfy sitting back there and you can easily turn around. 

The only thing I would change if I did it again would be the base. I would really like to be able to take the pedestal seats out of my big Tracker and swap them back and forth from boat to boat because they are more comfortable to sit in/on. Also I can not find another exact match for the back seat and when I DO replace the front, they will not match.

I'll never use both boats at the same time anyways.


----------



## Moose402 (Oct 12, 2016)

How come the side floats on your tadpole are all chewed up like that ?


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 14, 2016)

is that a Eska 5hp?


----------

